# Decent Channel Cat



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

It's only Tuesday and it has all ready been a long week so we decided to hit up Simpson river for a few hours, got there around 8:20, 2 hours later than we were planning. 

Brought cigar minnows and mullet for bait(we were all out of shrimp) after about 20 mins I had a bite and caught a decent cat. Not much luck after that, a few hits, no hookups, left at 10, was windy, chilly, and there was more work to be done. 

The cat was 18.5 inches and fat.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, it looks like Dinner to me.

Kevin


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

HooYah. Thanks for report & pic.
You never know unless you go, & you went.
catch 'em up.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Planning on cooking him up tonight before we head out to bob sykes to hopefully catch some monster reds or a nice bull shark.


----------

